# My scwhinn new world



## manuelvilla (Oct 22, 2017)

Hope you like my schwinn new world in amazing condition..

Love it

Thanks all cabers


----------



## runningbarre (Oct 22, 2017)

Verrry nice!


----------



## bikepaulie (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks for showing a step-through frame New World. These’re next on my list....


----------



## Bozman (Oct 25, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> Hope you like my schwinn new world in amazing condition..
> 
> Love it
> 
> ...



I love the New Worlds.   Such an easy riding bike and was way ahead of its time in design.  Beautiful example. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 25, 2017)

bikepaulie said:


> Thanks for showing a step-through frame New World. These’re next on my list....





Love this kind of bike...well love all kind of antique bikes lol...now im looking for a mens new world bike same condition...let me show you some of my babys


bikepaulie said:


> Thanks for showing a step-through frame New World. These’re next on my list....


----------

